# Filed for Divorce



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Well folks, I just wanted to thank you all for listening to me of the past few months. After much introspection, meditation, therapy, reading (thank you), family and friend support, I have decided to end our marriage after almost five years together.

I have come to the realization that as two people we cannot exist under the same roof without constant conflict. She's a high conflict personality and I don't have anymore fight left in me. Our two year old son now seems to have the cognitive skills to realize that daddy and mommy can't get through a day without some small issue turning into mushroom cloud. 

I realize now that my unwillingness to engage her vicious attacks actually feeds her raging mania fires. In normal circumstances it should not. In the past, the only way I could get her to back down was to yell louder and be meaner. There was no way to diffuse her rages using rational dialogue. Folks it was draining and its not me. I hate being angry and value peace with all people. 

I tried and its time to move on. I feel peace with this decision even though it means not seeing my boy everyday. I feel no guilt, no anger or sadness from this decision. In fact its feels very clear and with a purpose. 

Thank you all very much for your words of wisdom and criticism. I'm a better person today for it.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I am happy to hear you are at peace with your decision. I wish you the best of luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Sanity, are you still doing okay? Because you have a two year old son, I highly recommend you go to BPDFamily.com - Boards and participate in the "Raising a Child when One Parent Has BPD" message board. The "Leaving" board also should be helpful. The BPDfamily forum is the largest and most active BPD forum targeted to the spouses and partners like you and me. If you have any questions about BPD traits, I would be glad to try to answer them or point to resources that can. Take care, Sanity.


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a tough thing to realize. I really hope it works out for the best for everyone. Especially your son. Good luck with your future.


----------

